# Ram Cat Broadheads



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever used Ram Cat broad heads? I am thinking about using these this season but would like some input thanks!!!


----------



## bnbplay (Jan 1, 2008)

These broadheads rock out. Huge entry holes, fly straight, and kick butt. Try them.


----------



## MagnusDio (Oct 14, 2004)

Very nice highbred BH, Shoot great in my CB & exceptionally accurate. I picked up the latest (2012) version at AL and Bob's in GR last week so I have two sets... 125gr in Predator CRT


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

Tired them last year on antelope hunt. Wouldn' every buy them again. Just my two cents though. I like the concept and they are sharp and do fly like fieldpoints but they are not very durable. If you only plan on using them once (the blades that is) then these might be good for you. I thought the blades were very thin and one shot they are toast. I'll stick to muzzys


----------

